# Vacation Pictures



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Today is our last day in vacation, as we have to head out early in the morning so i can make it back to work on Saturday. I was uploading a few pics to the net so I thought i would share them here.

Me handling a Moon Jellyfish....









The little guy touching it...









Bryan Being Bryan










Bailee walking the plank









At The Orignal Oyster House... (where we met TheBayratt and Family for dinner)










The whole family









Drove to New Orleans for the day (skyline)









The two ladies of my life










Sun Setting over gulf shores









And me with the love of my life


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

You have a lovely family!

Great pictures, looks like you had a great time.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

bpegler said:


> You have a lovely family!
> 
> Great pictures, looks like you had a great time.


Yeah we had a great time, thanks for the compliment on the family. I am a very lucky man


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great looking family indeed nice pictures looks like a great time. I guess that oil spill cleaned up pretty well after all. Have a safe trip home thanks for sharing!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your trip! I'm glad you guys had a good time. Did you manage to have any good smokes while on the trip?


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

anonobomber said:


> Thanks for sharing your trip! I'm glad you guys had a good time. Did you manage to have any good smokes while on the trip?


Hmm let me see I managed a few

DC Julius Ceaser
RP Edge Maduro Lancero
AF 8-5-8 Maduro
Arganese Double Wrap Robust.

Tonight is the last night and I will be smoking something nice on the beach after every one gets in bed, I have a few nice ones to choose from so it should be relaxing..


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Great pictures, glad you guys had a good time!


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

great pics tw!
nice hat too...lol


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

shuckins said:


> great pics tw!
> nice hat too...lol


Thats right Ron sporting the ole puff.com hat. If i remember correctly you have the polo? Is that right?


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice, Those beaches are nice.
Glad you had a great time.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

RIP Edge Lancero


Come back soon now ya hear!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Great pics bro and what a excellent time you must have had, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pics! Did not get a chance to go to the beach this year...bummed out!


----------



## pionjen (Jul 19, 2012)

Great vacation pictures which you share above, Great looking family indeed nice pictures looks like a great time. When i go for my next vacation then i will surely share here our enjoyable pictures, Thanks..


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

great pics and a great family!



Damn just realized this is old. damn newbs bringing back old threads!


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice!

Here's me catching some waves!

[IMAGE REMOVED FOR EXCEEDING 2MB. PLEASE RE-POST]


----------

